# Indonesia raises coal royalty rates to boost revenue



## Indos

*Indonesia raises coal royalty rates to boost revenue





*​A worker stands on the back of a truck loaded with coal at the Karya Citra Nusantara (KCN) Marunda port in Jakarta on Jan. 17.(AFP/Adek Berry)



Divya Karyza (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, April 19, 2022



The government has introduced a higher coal royalty rate for mining companies to raise state revenue amid a global surge in commodity prices.

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo signed April 11 Government Regulation No. 15/2022 on coal tariffs that imposes, among other things, a progressive coal royalty rate ranging from 14 to 28 percent, depending on Indonesia’s benchmark coal price (HBA).

Previously, coal producers were subject to a nontax obligation called the coal production result fund (DHPB), which imposed coal royalties at a fixed rate of 13.5 percent, regardless of coal prices.









Indonesia raises coal royalty rates to boost revenue


The new rates are meant to maximize state revenue at a time when coal prices were at record highs.




www.thejakartapost.com





Above 100 USD per ton, miners get maximum royalty ( levy ) of 27-28 percent, much bigger than expected. Currently coal price is at 320 USD per ton.


----------



## Indos

For domestic market, coal miner has to pay 14 % fixed Royalty (levy ) to government as the price is set at 70 USD per ton for power plants, and 90 USD per ton for all industries.

This is outside other tax that the miners need to pay as well to government ( corporate tax, sales tax, land tax, and some for local region tax )









Jual Batu Bara ke Domestik, Tarif Royalti Taipan Dipatok 14%!


Pemerintah telah menerbitkan Peraturan Pemerintah (PP) No.15 tahun 2022 tentang Perlakuan Perpajakan dan atau PNBP Batu Bara.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia eyes smaller budget deficit in 2023 amid surging commodity prices




*​Finance Minister Sri Mulyani Indrawati speaks at a webinar. (Finance Ministry/Faiz)(Finance Ministry/Faiz)



Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post)
PREMIUM
Jakarta ● Tue, April 19, 2022


The government has announced that the 2023 budget plan will return the deficit to below 3 percent next year, with analysts expecting the path of fiscal consolidation to be rather smooth due to surging commodity prices and a much-recovered economy. 

The Finance Ministry on Thursday unveiled that the 2023 deficit would be between 2.81 and 2.95 percent, much lower than the 2022 budget target of 4.85 percent. With this plan, the government expects to cut the deficit by more than 30 percent from last year to between Rp 562.6 trillion (US$39.2 billion) and Rp 596.7 trillion.

The government has projected it will reach the deficit target by increasing state revenue by more than 20 percent to Rp 2.3 quadrillion, while limiting the increase in spending to less than 10 percent, at Rp 2.9 quadrillion, compared with the 2022 budget.










Indonesia eyes smaller budget deficit in 2023 amid surging commodity prices


The government has announced that the 2023 budget plan would return the deficit to below 3 percent next year, with analysts expecting the path to fiscal consolidation to be smooth due to surging commodity prices and a much-recovered economy.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

*Indonesia raises palm oil export levies
*​

Vincent Fabian Thomas (The Jakarta Post) 
PREMIUM 
Jakarta ● Sat, March 19, 2022 


The government has doubled the upper limit of palm oil export levies to dissuade companies from exporting the product amid a domestic shortage of palm oil-based cooking oil. The Finance Ministry issued on Friday a regulation that raises the progressive levy up to US$375 per ton of CPO when international prices are above $1,500 per ton. 


Previously, the levy maxed at $175 per ton. The Crude Palm Oil Support Fund (BPDKS) will collect the funds. Trade Minister Muhammad Lutfi said on Thursday that the government would raise the overall upper limit of palm oil export taxes – the export levies combined with custom duties – by 80 percent to US$675 per ton.









Indonesia raises palm oil export levies


The government seeks to discourage exports amid domestic cooking oil crisis.




www.thejakartapost.com


----------



## Indos

Just dont know S&P always use Indonesian low calory coal with 4.200 calorie per ton when they mention Indonesia's coal price while in general Indonesian coal has higher calorie (5.500 calorie per ton).

Now International coal price is at around 260 USD per ton, and we can see Indonesian coal is not far from that price


---------------------------------------------------

*Tribune News Service*

Centre asks Punjab to import coal; will cost Rs 800 cr​Rs 13,500/tonne difference between domestic, imported supply | Demand likely to cross 16,000 MW

Aman Sood

Patiala, May 4

The indebted Punjab State Power Corporation Limited (PSPCL) will have to spend more to procure imported coal to feed its thermal plants after the Union Power Ministry advised Punjab and other state utilities to import coal as Coal India Limited was unable to meet the growing demand.

“The price of indigenous coal is around Rs 5,500 per tonne. *Coal imported from Indonesia costs around $200 per tonne (Rs 15,000)*. Add another Rs 3,300 per tonne transportation charges from the seaport in Gujarat to Punjab. This will be ultimately borne by consumers,” claimed All-India Power Engineers Federation spokesperson VK Gupta.

“The minimum cost difference between domestic and imported coal will be about Rs 13,500 per tonne. Punjab will have to bear an extra expenditure of about Rs 800 crore if it imports all 6 lakh tonne of coal,” Gupta said.









Centre asks Punjab to import coal; will cost Rs 800 cr


The indebted Punjab State Power Corporation Limited (PSPCL) will have to spend more to procure imported coal to feed its thermal plants after the Union Power Ministry advised Punjab and other state utilities to import coal as Coal India Limited was unable to meet the growing demand.




www.tribuneindia.com


----------



## Indos

"Fuel costs have been surging, with imported coal price at nearly $380 per tonne currently. It is slowly inching towards the $400-per-tonne-mark, which means there is no respite from high fuel prices any time soon. At the same time, the price of power on the exchange has been capped at Rs 12 per unit. How fair is this," asked the chief executive officer (CEO) of a power company that has two plants running on imported coal. The executive requested anonymity in view of the sensitivity of the matter.









Power crisis: Gencos may not switch on idle units soon over fuel cost surge


Imported coal price at nearly $380 per tonne, while power price is capped at Rs 12 per unit, say players




www.business-standard.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia sets May HBA thermal coal price at $275.64/mt, down $12.76/mt on month​

COAL | METALS
19 May 2022 | 10:10 UTC

HIGHLIGHTS

China, India increase domestic coal output
Sanctions on Russia led to an increase in April HBA

Indonesia's Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources has set its May thermal coal reference price -- also called Harga Batubara Acuan, or HBA -- at $275.64/mt, down $12.76/mt from April, due to an increase in world coal supply.

China and India, the world's two biggest coal consumers, increased their domestic coal production to reduce imports.

"In addition to the increase in production, China's decision to reduce coal power plants and develop green energy has also contributed to the decline in world coal prices," Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Spokesperson Agung Pribadi said.


"In addition to the increase in production, China's decision to reduce coal power plants and develop green energy has also contributed to the decline in world coal prices," Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Spokesperson Agung Pribadi said.

The decision by the United States and the North Atlantic Treaty Organization, or NATO, to embargo Russian energy supplies led to an increase in the reference coal price in April to $288.40/mt, the ministry said.

Indonesia's HBA continued to climb over January-April, starting at $158.5/mt in January, $188.38/mt in February and $203.69/mt in March. "Only this month the graph has dropped slightly," Pribadi said.

The HBA is a monthly average price based 25% on the Platts Kalimantan 5,900 kcal/kg GAR assessments, Argus-Indonesia Coal Index 1 (6,500 kcal/kg GAR), Newcastle Export Index (6,322 kcal/kg GAR) and globalCOAL Newcastle (6,000 kcal/kg NAR).

The HBA price for thermal coal is the basis for determining prices of 77 Indonesian coal products and calculating the amount of royalty producers have to pay for each metric ton of coal sold. It is based on 6,322 kcal/kg GAR coal with 8% total moisture content, 15% ash as received and 0.8% sulfur as received.








Indonesia sets May HBA thermal coal price at $275.64/mt, down $12.76/mt on month


Indonesia's Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources has set its May thermal coal reference price also called Harga Batubara Acuan, or HBA at $275.64/mt, down $12.76/mt from April, due to an increase




www.spglobal.com


----------



## Indos

Nukes down, coal up and the risk US natural gas prices double again​May 19, 2022 11:38 AM ET
Peabody Energy Corporation (BTU), ARLP, CEIX, ECIFFURA, UNG, XLE, NG1:COM, EQT, CHK, RRC, SWN, USOBy: Nathan Allen, SA News Editor30 Comments



Electricite de France (OTCPK:ECIFF) cut the company's nuclear power production guidance for the fourth time this year, reducing 2022 targets from 305TWh (midpoint) to 290TWh (midpoint). In Early January, the company expected to generate 345TWh of power. With Thursday's update, 2022 guidance has been reduced by ~16%. Given that France generates more than 60% of its power from the carbon-free fuel source (URA), reduced nuclear output will result in elevated demand for natural gas and coal.

With Europe snapping up LNG cargoes to offset reduced nuclear output, while also attempting to restock inventories before winter, Asian utilities have relied more heavily on coal. The predictable outcome is that seaborne thermal coal prices have rallied. Argus reported the highest-ever price for a cargo of thermal coal traded hands overnight at $442.50 per ton.

As seaborne coal prices have increased, exports from US companies like Alliance (NASDAQ:ARLP), CONSOL (NYSE:CEIX) and Peabody (NYSE:BTU) have increased as well. The result is that in-basin pricing, the price paid by US utilities, has risen dramatically in recent months. In many cases spot domestic pricing has risen 200-300%. Higher coal costs, in concert with anemic natural gas (UNG) production growth, have lifted US natural gas prices by over 100% year to date.

Most energy investors (XLE) have a framework for "goal posting" oil price forecasts. In an oversupplied market, the price gravitates to the "cost of production." Most agree that the current cost of production is ~$50-60 per barrel, given shale breakevens. However, in an undersupplied market, the price of oil rises until production increases meet demand. If production doesn't increase, the price will rise until demand begins to fall. There is much disagreement on the price level at which demand is destroyed; however, most agree on the framework for setting the price and clearing the market under such a scenario.

In the case of natural gas (NG1:COM), the "goal posts" are less clear. In an oversupplied market, natural gas prices tend to gravitate to the cost of supply. In the US that has been ~$3.00/Mmbtu ever since the shale revolution reached scale. 

However, few agree on the framework for setting a clearing price in an under-supplied market; perhaps because the US has not seen an under-supplied natural gas market in over a decade. But given significantly increased export demand and anemic supply growth, analysts are beginning to consider the clearing price for natural gas in a sustained, under-supplied market.

When natural gas reaches the hub, or the exchange, a trader generally has three options. Sell the gas to a utility or other domestic consumer on the spot. Sell the gas for delivery at a future date, and pay a small fee to store the gas in the meantime. Or sell the gas to an export market (usually an LNG export facility). 

When there's ample supply of gas to meet spot and export demand, the spot price is set by future expectations of price (e.g., cost of supply) and storage cost. However, when there's not ample supply to meet spot and export demand, like with oil, the price needs to rise until demand is destroyed. Given that LNG exporters are earning ~$30/Mmbtu for gas sales in Europe, and given ~15% conversion costs (the gas consumed in the process of liquifaction) and given ~$2.00 transportation and regasification fees, export demand would not likely be "destroyed" until US natural gas reached ~$20/Mmbtu.

US natural gas at $20/Mmbtu sounds like a very high number, and it is. However, it's the price that makes a molecule of gas in the US is worth the same to a trader as a molecule of gas in Europe. Meaning, there is no arbitrage trading opportunity between the two markets, and no demand from a trader to buy gas at the hub. 

Following the creation of the US LNG export market in middle of the last decade, and up until Europe's recent acute shortage, it was exactly this arbitrage relationship (henry hub + liquefaction costs + transport = international gas prices) that set US and global gas prices. The only difference was that before 2021, excess US natural gas supply served to reduce international prices. Now, given an international and potential domestic shortage, this arbitrage relationship would serve to lift US prices to international levels.

The "export arbitrage" price is a framework for setting price in an under supplied market, and not a forecast. If US natural gas production responds to current high prices, the market will balance and prices will fall. However, if US natural gas production does not rise (EQT) (CHK) (AR) (RRC) (SWN), and rise quickly, US consumers may be looking at home heating costs and electricity bills doubling once again.









Nukes down, coal up and the risk US natural gas prices double again (NYSE:BTU)


Electricite de France (ECIFF) cut the company's nuclear power production guidance for the fourth time this year, reducing 2022 targets from 305TWh (midpoint) to 290TWh (midpoint)




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesian thermal coal prices under pressure amid China's absence


Indonesian thermal coal continued to reel from China's absence in another thinly-traded session, as its price advantage reversed against Chinese domestic cargoes. Only a




www.coalmint.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia sets coal benchmark price​Reuters 05 Jun, 2022

*JAKARTA: Indonesia’s Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry set its monthly coal benchmark price at a record $323.91 per tonne for June, amid high demand from India and China, it said in a statement on Saturday.*

The benchmark price rose from May’s $275.64 per tonne. European buyers were also “actively seeking coal supply from Asia”, the statement added.









Indonesia sets coal benchmark price


JAKARTA: Indonesia’s Energy and Mineral Resources Ministry set its monthly coal benchmark price at a record ...



www.brecorder.com


----------



## Indos

Coal’s Skyrocketing Prices Could Last Years on Russia Disruption​
Fitch Solutions “substantially” lifts Asian coal price outlook
Europe’s plans to wean itself off Russian fuel tightens market





Coal at a thermal power station in Japan.Photographer: Kiyoshi Ota/Bloomberg

By
Dan Murtaugh
August 10, 2022 at 10:55 AM GMT+7
Listen to this article​1:30
Share this article​
Follow the authors
@danmurtaugh
+ Get alerts forDan Murtaugh

In this article​XW1
Generic 1st 'XW' Future
428.60
USD/MT
+11.60+2.78%
NG1
Generic 1st 'NG' Future
9.27
USD/MMBtu
+0.02+0.26%

Coal’s remarkable rise from a fuel left for dead to one of the world’s hottest commodities is likely to last for years.

Europe’s plans to wean itself off Russian fuels will support the coal market in two distinct ways, both of which should keep prices of seaborne cargoes inflated for the near future, according to Fitch Solutions analysts. 

The EU’s ban on Russian coal that begins this month will boost demand for imports from other countries like Indonesia and even Australia. Meanwhile, plans to replace Russian pipeline gas imports with liquefied natural gas shipments will leave less fuel for other nations, forcing them to use more coal. 

Coal's Future Prices Keep Rising Higher​Forward contract values are soaring amid energy supply disruptions

Fitch “substantially” lifted its Asian thermal coal price forecast for this year and beyond. It now expects the fuel loaded at Australia’s Newcastle port to average $320 a ton this year and $246 a ton on average from 2022 to 2026, up from previous outlooks of $230 and $159, respectively. 

Asian coal prices hit a record earlier this year after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine exacerbated an already tight market. Miners are struggling to keep up with the surge in demand as utilities rush to secure fuel.

Shifting forward curves on coal futures markets also indicates that high prices will last. A December 2026 contract for Newcastle coal is priced at $233.15 a ton, up from $111.15 at the start of this year and $80.80 at the start of 2021. 









Coal’s Skyrocketing Prices Could Last Years on Russia Disruption


Coal’s remarkable rise from a fuel left for dead to one of the world’s hottest commodities is likely to last for years.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia to continue supplying natural gas to S’pore after contract expires in 2023: Minister​




An aerial view of the LNG terminal on Jurong Island. The terminal allows Singapore to import natural gas from around the world. PHOTO: SLNGCORP.COM

PUBLISHED

OCT 25, 2022, 4:41 PM SGT

FacebookTwitter

SINGAPORE - Indonesia will continue supplying natural gas to Singapore from South Sumatra when an existing sales agreement expires in 2023, the country’s Minister for Energy and Mineral Resources told The Straits Times on Tuesday.

*Mr Arifin Tasrif said a decision had been concluded and that the new supply agreement will be for a period of “five years”.*

When asked when the decision, along with other details, will be announced, he said: “Well, they are going to sign for the formality, so you are going to have to wait... within this week.” 

Singapore depends on imported gas for about 95 per cent of its electricity needs and is vulnerable to any shifts globally in supply-demand fundamentals.

ST understands from industry sources and analysts that the gas supply agreement that is due to expire in 2023 involves Singapore firm Gas Supply Pte Ltd (GSPL). According to its website, GSPL was set up in 2000 as a subsidiary of PowerGas to import natural gas into Singapore.

The GSPL website said the company had signed a gas sales agreement with Indonesian state oil firm Pertamina in February 2001 for the supply of 2.27 trillion standard cubic ft (TCF) of natural gas from South Sumatra. It also noted that the supply agreement, which was valued at US$9 billion (S$12.8 billion), took effect in 2003 and was contracted to run for 20 years.

When contacted by ST in September, the Energy Market Authority (EMA) said: “We are not able to comment on the specifics of gas supply agreements as these are commercially sensitive.”

The GSPL website lists Mr Alan Heng as its chief executive officer, a position he has held since 2011. Mr Heng, an energy market veteran who was previously with US energy giant ExxonMobil, was recently appointed by Temasek-backed Pavilion Energy as its group CEO.

Pavilion Energy declined to comment on the deal, but noted in an e-mail response to ST in September: “Pavilion Energy collaborates with GSPL in the Singapore market to provide gas buyers with access to both piped natural gas and liquefied natural gas (LNG) for supply and optimisation of their gas portfolios. Alan, our group CEO, is also the CEO of GSPL, a position he has held since April 2011.”

Analysts said being able to secure long-term supplies provides the Republic with a much-needed medium-term runway of stability at a time of heightened volatility and swelling geopolitical tensions as a result of the Russia-Ukraine war that has severely hit global energy markets.

Mr Prateek Pandey, Rystad Energy’s vice-president of exploration and production research for South-east Asia, said: “The extension of piped gas imports not only reduces the burden of expensive spot LNG in the near term, but it also gives Singapore some breathing room to accelerate development plans to increase the share of renewables in the power mix.”

He added that LNG’s market share as part of the country’s primary power generation feedstock fuel will inevitably expand over the longer term, particularly since the Indonesian gas fields supplying Singapore have been in decline.

Mr Pandey said natural gas imports from South Sumatra make up around 40 per cent of total pipeline supply flowing from Indonesia to Singapore.

Singapore’s Sembcorp Industries also buys gas from Indonesia. The listed entity has a purchase agreement to import natural gas from West Natuna. The contract expires in 2028, the company had said earlier in 2022. EMA notes on its website that Singapore also imports gas from Malaysia.









Indonesia to continue supplying natural gas to S’pore after contract expires in 2023: Minister


SINGAPORE - Indonesia will continue supplying natural gas to Singapore from South Sumatra when an existing sales agreement expires in 2023, the country’s Minister for Energy and Mineral Resources told The Straits Times on Tuesday. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

Indonesia raises power sector's 2023 coal requirements to 161.15 mil mt​*Highlights

PLN's requirement projected at 81 mil mt

Supply projection rises 26.7% on year from 2022

Tight supply expected in 2023 on high power requirement*

The Indonesian government requested thermal coal miners to supply 161.15 million mt to the country's power producers in 2023, a stark jump from the demand projected for this year, which will likely keep supplies tight, according to a letter to miners seen by S&P Global Commodity Insights Nov. 7.
​Of the total requirement for 2023, around half was estimated to be consumed by state-owned PT Perusahaan Listrik Negara, or PLN, at 81 million mt, while the rest was expected to be used by independent power producers, market sources aware of the development said.

Indonesia's ministry of energy and mineral resources prepared a list of 125 miners and each of their specific requirements had been categorically noted, ranging from volumes to coal grades and to whom to supply to, the letter showed.

A PLN source confirmed the data but the ministry of energy and mineral resources has yet to respond to S&P Global's queries.

"In connection with the obligation to meet the needs of coal in the country by the holder of the Coal Mining Concession Work Agreement (PKP2B), Mining Business Permit and Special Mining Business Permit stage Coal commodity production operations, we hereby convey the data needs each PLTU in 2023 that must be fulfilled by your company, and for inclusion in the marketing plan and DMO (domestic market obligation) on the e-RKAB application," the letter showed.

Industry sources said these projections were based on the discussions between the ministry, PLN, independent power producers and miners, which will allow these stakeholders to plan for the coming year. "We have received the letter from the government, now we will work on our internal budgets and plan for the coming year," an Indonesia-based miner said.
A producer said: "The projection already shows a huge surge in domestic demand from the power sector so I expect that supply will again be tight."

At the start of 2022, coal demand from the power sector was projected at 127 million mt for the year, while PLN's demand was initially projected at 64 million mt. However, PLN requested for an additional 5.4 million mt and 2.2 million mt of thermal coal from the ministry in July and August, respectively. This marked a yearly increase in coal demand projection of 26.7% from Indonesia's power sector.

"This is not consumption by the PLN or the power sector but also an indication that they want to increase supply," another Indonesia-based producer said.

Higher projection fueled by demand expectations​
Market sources said the projection was in line with Indonesia's rising domestic demand for coal-fired power. Producers also expected an increase in demand from the nickel smelter industry and the cement sector.

Coal demand from the domestic cement sector was projected at around 16 million mt and around 35 million mt from smelters in 2022, according to sources.
"It is mostly a requirement for low-CV miners. Most of the large low-CV miners are increasing production next year. Some of the big miners are cumulatively expected to add close to 30 million mt," an Indonesian miner said.

Thermal coal miners in Indonesia need to comply with rules of domestic market obligation, under which they must supply 25% of their production for domestic consumption. The miners also must supply to PLN, cement and fertilizer industries in accordance with the price cap set by the government. The price caps are set using the country's HBA index.

Global thermal coal prices remained elevated following the start of the Russia-Ukraine war mainly due to the additional demand from Europe, which imposed sanctions on Russian fuel.


----------



## Indos




----------



## Indos

Viva Budy Kusnandar

08/12/2022 10:00 Pm gmt


*10 Main Destination Countries for Indonesian Coal Exports (Jan-Sep 2022)

In USD*






India is the main destination country for Indonesian coal exports. Based on data from the Central Statistics Agency (BPS), national coal exports to the country reached US$ 8.8 billion, equivalent to IDR 131 trillion (at an exchange rate of IDR 15 thousand / US dollar) throughout the January-September 2022 period.

The value of these exports jumped 205.26% compared to the same period the previous year. This value amounted to a quarter of the total national coal exports in the first 9 months of this year.

The next main destination country for Indonesia's coal exports is China, which reached US$ 5.12 billion in the first 9 months of 2022. This value is down 7.8% compared to the first 9 months of last year.

After that, there is Japan worth US$ 4.93 billion throughout the January-September 2022 period. This value jumped 206.67% from the same period the previous year.

Next, the main destination for Indonesia's coal exports is to the Philippines with an export value of US$ 3.8 billion in the first 9 months of 2022. Followed by Malaysia worth US$2.63 billion, to Taiwan worth US$2.18 billion, to South Korea worth US$2.1 billion, to Thailand worth US$1.07 billion and to Vietnam and Hong Kong worth US$934.48 million and US$853.49 million, respectively.

Meanwhile, Indonesia's coal exports to other countries reached US$ 2.04 billion during the January-September 2022 period.

For information, Indonesia's export volume grew slightly by 3.37% to 270.13 million tons during the January-September 2022 period compared to the same period the previous year.

The value of exports doubled to US$ 34.46 billion during the first 9 months of this year compared to the first 9 months of the previous year. The rising price of coal commodities in the global market has triggered an increase in foreign exchange from national coal exports.

The following is the volume of Indonesia's coal exports according to the main destination countries for the January-September 2022 period:

India: 90.14 million tons
China: 45.85 million tons
Japan: 19.47 million tons
Philippines: 23.02 million tons
Malaysia: 19.33 million tons
Taiwan: 14.29 million tons
South Korea: 18.99 million tons
Thailand: 11.30 million tons
Vietnam: 8.51 million tons
Hong Kong: 3.90 million tons
(Read: Indonesia's Coal Exports to China Skyrocket Throughout September 2022)

Editor : Annissa Mutia









Ini Negara Tujuan Ekspor Batu Bara Indonesia | Databoks


Nilai ekspor batu bara Indonesia melonjak 2 kali lipat sepanjang periode Januari-September 2022.




databoks.katadata.co.id





PS : Coal is based on the calorie quality, so Indonesia high calorie coal look like go to Japan since the volume is smaller than Philippine but the value is much higher


----------



## Indos

Government Aims for Coal Production Next Year 694 Million Tons, How many Is Exported ?​The story from Tempo.co • 57 minutes ago

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - The Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) has set a coal production target for 2023 to reach 694 million tons. This figure is a difference of 31 million tons from the previous year's coal production target of 663 million tons.

"Regarding the production target, in 2023 the government targets coal production of 694 million tons," said Director of Coal Exploitation Development of the Directorate General of Minerals and Coal (Dirjen Minerba) of the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources (ESDM) Lana Saria when contacted by_ Bisnis_ on Thursday, December 29, 2022.

Lana said that the supply for _domestic market obligation_ (DMO) was 234.5 million tons. This figure has also increased from the previous 165.7 million tons which will be used for power generation to industrial needs.

"Where most of it is used for power generation of 161 million tons, the rest is for domestic industries such as cement, fertilizer, metallurgy and so on," added Lana.

The rest of the target is 459.5 million tons, according to Lana, it will fill the coal export market next year. This means that there will be no ban on coal exports in 2023.

_*Next: The plan to ban coal exports in 2023 ...*_

Previously, when asked about whether there will be a ban on coal exports in 2023, ESDM Minister Arifin Tasrif could not confirm. He said his party is still monitoring this. But, according to him, coal stocks are currently in a relatively safe condition.

"Now we are monitoring, PLN also reports to the party what the status is, enough. The existing stock exceeds the standards we previously used," said Arifin at the Ministry of Energy and Mineral Resources Office on Friday, December 23, 2022.

Although according to him, there have been shortages in several regions, this has been handled so that primary energy and fuel stocks are in a safe state.

*BUSINESS*



Pemerintah Bidik Produksi Batu Bara Tahun Depan 694 Juta Ton, Yang Diekspor ?


----------



## Indos

In 2022, Indonesian coal producers have been able to produce more than 2022 target set by government. Based on realization data, in 2022 Indonesia produce 671 million tons of coal. The number has already been exceeding government target for 2023.

Due to Indonesia will have more drier climate, less raining than in 2020, 2021, and 2022 then the realization for coal production in 2023 in my opinion will likely reach 700 million tons. The number will likely be met due to other reasons beside climate, which are better financial performance of majority of Indonesia coal producers, high incentive given good price of the coal that is likely to keep the price relatively higher than 2021, and Indonesian banks support for the industry will be higher due to better coal miner financial report in 2022.

The realization data has been revealed in late December 2022 news









2022 Fantastis! Produksi Batu Bara RI Terbesar dalam Sejarah


Produksi batu bara RI hingga ujung 2022 ini tercatat sudah mencapai atau bahkan melampaui target yang telah ditetapkan pemerintah.




www.cnbcindonesia.com


----------



## Indos

Sri Lanka to get coal on credit from Indonesia’s Arista Mitra​Tuesday December 27, 2022 6:14 pm

ECONOMYNEXT – Sri Lanka will shortly award a contract to buy 720,000 metric tonnes of coal for power generation to Indonesia’s AristaMitra group, which will begin deliveries from February 2023, officials said.

“The Attorney General has given clearance to award contract,” Power and Energy Minister Kanchana Wijesekera told reporters in Colombo.

“We usually only get cabinet approval but because a monk went to court, this time we got approval from the AG.”

“They have agreed to give 180-days credit and discussions are under-way to see whether we could get 200 days.”

AstraMitra and its local partner Concept Global is expected to begin deliveries to Sri Lanka’s from February, Chairman of state-run Lanka Coal Company, Shehan Samarasekera said.

*The coal is priced at 240 dollars a tonne before freight.* Freight priced on an API index. A downward movement of more than 50 will see freight falling and an upward movement of more than 50 dollars will see Sri Lanka paying more.

Global freight costs as well as energy costs have started to stabilize after the US Federal Reserve stopped printing money and started to withdraw excess liquidity.
In January Sri Lanka is planning to get at least 6 shipments of 60,000MT of coal from its existing suppliers on spot and term tenders awarded earlier.









Sri Lanka to get coal on credit from Indonesia’s Arista Mitra | EconomyNext


Sri Lanka will award a contract to buy 720,000 metric tonnes of coal from Indonesia's AristaMitra group, which will begin deliveries from February 2023, officials said.




economynext.com


----------

